# Taylor Co. Creek find



## Bucksport (Jun 2, 2017)

She was just sitting up on top of the gravel bar, next to a cottonmouth... Heavy rains towards the end of turkey season made it a easy/lucky find. What is it?

Other two (2 of 3) in the last image were found same day in a recently plowed wooded hill top/ridge, maybe a tenth of a acre. 

Thanks!


----------



## MIG (Jun 2, 2017)

I'd be tempted to call the big one a Pickwick, although some might argue it's from some other cluster like Florida Archaic Stemmed - and they might be right.  Either way, it's from the mid-late Archaic.  Ballpark, 3500-6000 years old.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jun 2, 2017)

MIG I think you are right on the Pickwick. They are common in Sumter county.


----------



## MIG (Jun 2, 2017)

BTW, it might be called a Ledbetter as well.  They usually have one side longer than the other.  Pickwick knife = Ledbetter point.  The other two - lighter one might be an exhausted small Savannah River.  The other has the shape of a point, could be a flake tho.  Are edges worked?  If a point, I'd say probably Woodland era.  Those folks were pretty economical with their points.


----------



## Bucky T (Jun 2, 2017)

Great Finds!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 3, 2017)

Nice find! The one on the right in your hand is a thinning flake, not a point.


----------



## Bucksport (Jun 23, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Nice find! The one on the right in your hand is a thinning flake, not a point.



Yes, that is my understanding. It is flat/smooth on the opposite side, yet worked on the top. Not serrated, but a fine/usable edge for sure. Probably used as some type of tool? I have found another very similar piece about 20 feet from where this one was picked up.


----------



## Tentwing (Jun 26, 2017)

Its a Dawg point . You can tell by the big Georgia G on the side of it.  .... Just kidding ....really nice point.


----------



## Bucksport (Jun 27, 2017)

Tentwing said:


> Its a Dawg point . You can tell by the big Georgia G on the side of it.  .... Just kidding ....really nice point.



No joke, that was one of the first things I said, and others say when they hold it!


----------



## Clifton Hicks (Jul 12, 2017)

The big one is typical Archaic Period stemmed point (what I would call a Savannah River Point). Former professors of mine at Appalachian State U. have extensively studied the Savannah River and are convinced that these were used primarily as knives. 

Microscope analysis on these usually shows wear consistent with cutting, slicing, skinning, scraping, etc. Most of the broken ones they find are snapped in half (like how a knife would break) and not impact-fractured at the tip or base (like how spear and arrow points break).

I think you've got a Savannah River knife there. They are not uncommon because every male Indian seems to have carried one 4,000 years ago. It's a prehistoric Bowie knife, basically.


----------

